# Na ich sage mal Tschüß, ich wechsele von Vista.

## Klaus Meier

Da gibt es so viele Programme, die unter Gentoo einfach nicht verfügbar sind.

Sie berührt Software (USA Vers.) Datenupd. 04/2006 Weichzeichner. Rev. 022

Sicherheitsbereinigung

Stanzen Sie aus! Ultimatives Deck und Querformat

Fenster leben Messenger

Zufälliges Password Manager Enterprise Edition

Kontorücksetzkonsole 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/933305/de

Ist die offizielle Liste von Microsoft über Anwendungen, die mit Vista laufen. Da kommen einem die Tränen, wenn man da an Gentoo denkt.

Also besonders die Kontorücksetzkonsole. Konto überziehen und dann per Konsole zurücksetzen.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Sourcenext-Unternehmen "?????????? ????" in der Version 1,0

was ist "stanzen sie aus"? ich komm nicht drauf

edit: de->en: Punch! LLC

----------

## nikaya

Meine Highlights:

Professor unterrichtet Windows-Vistaultimativ

 	Professor unterrichtet Windows-Vistageschäft

Eindeutiger Felix

Vorteilhaft Sie Häuser und Garten-innen-Designer 7.0

MyCheckBook-bevorzugen-Edition

Auch wenn oben steht

 *Quote:*   

> ACHTUNG: Der folgende Knowledge Base Artikel wurde durch ein maschinelles Übersetzungssystem ohne jegliche menschliche Mitwirkung übersetzt. Microsoft stellt diese Artikel deutschsprachigen Benutzern, die der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig sind, als Hilfe zur Verfügung, damit diese den Inhalt dieser Artikel verstehen können. Microsoft übernimmt keine Gewähr für die sprachliche Qualität oder die technische Richtigkeit der Übersetzungen und ist nicht für Probleme haftbar, die direkt oder indirekt durch Übersetzungsfehler oder die Verwendung der übersetzten Inhalte durch Kunden entstehen könnten.

 

es hat niemand für nötig gehalten es auch nur zu überfliegen.Die Fehler springen einen förmlich an.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich hab mich schon den halben Nachmittag kaputt gelacht. Na ja, da sieht man, wie viel wir Microsoft wert sind. Also mit wir meine ich nicht die Linuxer sondern die Deutschen.

----------

## l3u

Eigentlich nur einfach so richtig peinlich für den Weltmarktführer.

----------

## think4urs11

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt, die 'Qualität' dieses automatischen Übersetzers ist wenigstens konstant (schlecht)  :Wink: 

Das ist nun wirklich nichts neues sondern seit locker 3 Jahren so. Spaßeshalber mit google übersetzt - genauso grausam, eher noch schlechter  :Laughing: 

----------

## nikaya

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt, die 'Qualität' dieses automatischen Übersetzers ist wenigstens konstant (schlecht) 
> 
> Das ist nun wirklich nichts neues sondern seit locker 3 Jahren so. Spaßeshalber mit google übersetzt - genauso grausam, eher noch schlechter 

 

Trotzdem ein Armutszeugnis.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## moe

 *Quote:*   

> Microsoft stellt Ihnen die in der Knowledge Base angebotenen Artikel und Informationen als Service-Leistung zur Verfügung.

  Danke großgütiges Microsoft  :Smile: 

Aber wenn man packages.gentoo.org von google übersetzen lässt kommen auch lustige Sache raus:

Postfix: Ein schnelles und ein sicher Tropfen-im Wiedereinbau für sendmail.

BINDUNG - Berkeley Internet Name Domain - Namensbediener

Lipstik ist eine gereinigte Art mit vielen Wahlen, zum deines desktop Blickes abzustimmen

Das Aushilfsschweizer Messerprogramm des werkzeugs und der Armee des wundervollen Nacheiferers

Freier Klient für Cisco VPN Wegewahl-Software

usw..

Hat MS eigentlich schon n Spendenkonto eröffnet, damit sie sich in Zukunft vielleicht Übersetzer leisten können?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## manuels

Wie geil ist das denn:

 *Quote:*   

> Überprüfen Sie Designer Premier Edition

   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Quote:*   

>  i-Freelancer.Net Behinderte. 	 Regenbogenwebserver
> 
>  Einzelne Software 	 Sudoku für Kinders
> 
>  Einzelne Software 	 ArcSoft CD &amp; DVD LabelMaker
> ...

 

Das ist doch wirklich nicht nötig, oder? Da kommt ja noch was Besseres raus, wenn man die Wörter 1:1 übersetzt ohne Berücksichtigung der Grammatik. Oder, nein halt, jetzt fällt es mir ein: Vielleicht sollte man Produktnamen gar nicht übersetzen, weil es nun mal Namen sind?

 *Quote:*   

>  Spanesi S.p.A. 	 Sie berührt Software (USA Vers.) Datenupd. 04/2006 Weichzeichner. Rev. 022

 

Oh, wie unanständig. ^^

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Das Aushilfsschweizer Messerprogramm des werkzeugs und der Armee des wundervollen Nacheiferers 

 

Genialer Satz. Wie lautet der im Original?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## moe

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Das Aushilfsschweizer Messerprogramm des werkzeugs und der Armee des wundervollen Nacheiferers  
> 
> Genialer Satz. Wie lautet der im Original? 

 

 *Quote:*   

> The backup tool and wonderful emulator's Swiss Army knife program

 

Ich hätte ja auch den entsprechenden link mitschicken können..

Einen muss ich noch zitieren, man findet da verdammt lustige Sachen:

 *Quote:*   

> Gnomethemen
> 
> Ein Satz GNOME Themen, mit Sätzen für Benutzer mit begrenztem oder niedrigem Anblick

 

Themes für hässliche Gnomebenutzer?

----------

## psyqil

 *moe wrote:*   

> link

   :Very Happy:  Ich lach' mich scheckig, wat is dat denn?

*demerge-0.027 (22. Feb. 2007) 22. Feb. 2007; Christlicher Hartmann (ian) - demerge-0.024.ebuild, - demerge-0.025.ebuild, - demerge-0.026.ebuild, +demerge-0.027.ebuild: Stoß u. Reinigung  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## franzf

Naja, ich bin da eher für

Gnomerede [...] Gedächtnisleckstelle mit dem Treiber

oder

gkrellflynn [...] Ein lustiger Last GKrellM2 Monitor (für Ventilatoren des Schicksals (tm))

(Wahrscheinlich die dramatische Ursache für die Story hinter "vom Winde verweht")

oder der gute alte

sturmbahnfahrer

----------

## slick

Die Kategorien haben teils auch nette Übersetzungen  :Wink: 

Entwicklerpythonschlange

Spielschlamm

Mittelschriftkegel

Netzrumpfstation

Netzvollmacht

System-blockieren

Merke: Installiere niemals das Paket System-blockieren/Endpunkt denn:

Endpunkt dreht eine Linux Maschine mit einen oder mehrer Feuerwarndrahtkarten in eine Vorrichtung SBP-2.

Klingt gefährlich ...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *moe wrote:*   link   Ich lach' mich scheckig, wat is dat denn?

 

Das ist noch gar nichts... habe den Link gerade eben angeklickt und mich fast tot gelacht!   :Very Happy: 

Original

 *Quote:*   

> tw_cli 9.4.0
> 
> Fri Feb 23 11:36:09 2007
> 
> Description: 3ware SATA+PATA RAID controller Command Line Interface tool
> ...

 

Ueber-schwachsinnige-setzung

 *Quote:*   

> tw_cli 9.4.0
> 
> Frei 23. Feb. 11: 36: 09 2007
> 
> Beschreibung: 3ware SATA+PATA ÜBERFALL-Steuerpult Befehl Leitungsschnittstelle Werkzeug
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

ohje da habe ich ja was angerichtet mit dem Hinweis auf den Google-Translator   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ohje da habe ich ja was angerichtet mit dem Hinweis auf den Google-Translator   

 

Vor allem, weil es mir ja nicht um die Qualität von automatischen Übersetzern ging, sondern darum, was sich eine Firma erlaubt, die für ein Betriebssystem 500 Euro sehen will, zuzüglich Office.

----------

